# My Second Mount ever



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the second mount I have ever done. Just thought I would post for you all to see.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

if that's only your 2nd mount you are on your way. very nice balance in the chest area and good muscle tone.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks scrapewatcher. I definitely have stuff to improve on but it is fun as heck to do.


----------



## Dren1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*mount*

unique ear display but, other then that nice mount.


----------



## arrowheadtax (Apr 29, 2009)

First, you have a very nice mount. I think the aggressive ears are out of place though. All things considered, that is a very nice second mount. You should take it to a taxidermy competition.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here is a couple of pictures with a different angles. The angle of the first picture there makes the mount look to upright when it is an aggressive semi-sneak position.

Arrowheadtax, how are the ears out of position? Not being rude, just want to know more what you mean, I would like to know where the correct position should be. Thanks for the help.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn'tsay they are out of position. It is more of something you don't see everyday on a mount and you are in the right position doing exactly that. Do you want to blend in or do want to stand out. Besides, anyone who has ever deer hunted knows that deer do this. I have completed on mount so far and for my second mount I was going to do one up and one standard position. I see them do this all the time. Escpecially when they first hear something and they perk up one ear. Go with the creative side.......you will always get critisism, ignore it. Good mount by the way.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

> you will always get critisism, ignore it.


That is *horrible *advice! Criticism is how you learn. There are thousand of taxidermist out there doing the same crappy work they did 20 years ago because no one ever told them it was wrong. Just take a look at all of the "got my mount back" threads and you'll see what I mean.
The ears out of place comment may have been referring to how they didn't appear to match the "mood" in the first picture. The two other pictures show the head down pose much better, so the ears make more sense. It's kind of hard to see details in the pictures, but the ear rotation may be off a little. Much , much nicer than my 2nd mount.


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*ttt*

your most important piece of advice is that you need to have alot of reference photos. this should help study reference photos


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

constructional critisim is a good thing. i don't think he was being smart. most guys who have been to or competed know 1st hand it isn't meant to put down but to improve. most guy's will tell ya ears and eyes will knock you out of a blue ribbon quicker than just about anything. strange thing but guys who start out competing actually inside start begging for the critisisim to learn so they can get to the goal they set. that's a good thing. so if you have to devope some thick skin so be it.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

easy easy, the mount itself is good....I probley read the comment wrong I guess. I don't use people's critisism as an advance in my taxi carreer though. There are alot of poeple who think they know but just don't........so reference photos and shows are the way to go. Ribbons are over rated and alot of those times its who you know. I just got back from rinehart's and he went on and on about how rediculous shows have gotten. Go to them for the knowledge, not the ribbon.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree with you on that aspect of the shows. i think we all agree that jaycee's 2nd mount is a good one. wish my 2nd. one looked that good.


----------



## dawg007 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Nice Jobs!*

They look great! One day I am going to try my hand at it also.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

keep at it, doing very well..


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

The ears are a strong focal point for sure... They are an uncommon position... So they are going to be a love it or hate it feature. In the second and third pic they do not look out of place. I would imagine a plain jane mount without unique character would be easier to pull complements from. Any time you do "outside of the box" work you will have a tougher time making everyone love it.

I have always been amazed by you taxidermist, and it is an art I would love to try some day... 

By any chance have you got a pic of your first mount?

JIM


----------



## s.w.elkoholic (Aug 6, 2007)

Mount looks good without being able to see close ups of detail. It looks a lot better than the squirrel I just finished. It was my first try... did not go too well.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

JimPosten,

I don't have any pictures of my first mount. But I can tell you it was horrendous. I learned alot just from number one to number two. I do love doing it and I can't wait to do the next and to continue getting better.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

s.w.elkoholic said:


> Mount looks good without being able to see close ups of detail. It looks a lot better than the squirrel I just finished. It was my first try... did not go too well.


I know its hard to tell without close ups. My next one I will post some with it.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it looks good.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it is a great 2nd piece. I would have liked the ears spanning out a little more and the eyes flared to give it that "I'm gonna kick some ass" attitude. But overall I like it. Here is a piece I ad done and was looking for the kick ass attitude. I don't think the ears were flared back enough, but the eyes were good. Keep at it, you're definately going to be real good real soon.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice work. You should be proud of it. I like the laid back ears.


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the jaw is what realy gives it the "kick some *****" look. I don't think a smiling deer looks to aggresive...IMO


----------



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

looks good


----------



## D.T. (Aug 26, 2009)

*different!*

different is good, i like it!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking 2nd mount .The posture has a lot to do with the the ears.I think this one looks right ,he's coming in looking for a fight .Great looking mount keep up the good work.


----------

